# How can i extract the executable stub from Self-Extracting Archives in C#



## umeshtangnu (Mar 22, 2011)

How can i extract the executable stub from Self-Extracting Archives in C#.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

did u mean something of this kind ???::
Self-Extractor - CodeProject
A Self-extracting Installer - CodeProject

or did i get u wrong????


----------



## umeshtangnu (Mar 23, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> did u mean something of this kind ???::
> Self-Extractor - CodeProject
> A Self-extracting Installer - CodeProject
> 
> or did i get u wrong????


not this 
what i need is to extract the executable stub which is embedded inside a Self-Extracting Archives


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 23, 2011)

you simply cannot "extract" certain exe parts. to study an exe you need some decompiler. 

if the exe is made through .net then use tool called ILDASM
for other exe use tool called OllyDgb

you can use a windows tool called "iExpress" located in system32 with file name "iexpress.exe" in xp and vista. dont know if it exists in win 7

if you want to see whats going on when an exe is running then use "process explorer"

if you are looking for the coding for SFX archive that winzip or winrar makes , then i once decompiled "winrar.exe" once. decoded it upto some point and then the rest eluded me. best of luck if you try it


----------

